# Jammed Up Steamer



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a first run Rivarossi 2-8-4. Frame and other parts are warp free/crack free. The gears seem jammed. Anybody know where I need to start? I checked the gears on the drivers. 2 front most drivers seem froze up.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Is it the gears that are jammed, or might it be the drive rod linkages themselves? Did something there get "out of quarter"? If you temporarily remove the drive rod components, to the wheels/gears still bind?

If the gears, did something small get sucked into a gear tooth? Some crud on the track?

TJ


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing on track and side rods seem ok.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Remove the motor and loosen the, but not remove where the wheels and axles are held. See if you can move them by hand. If not, check for crud and quartering like suggested by TJ.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

It seems as if the driver axles are snagged! the 2 driver sets closet to the motor "hang up". I'll be honest, I'm stomped!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Can they slide a bit side to side like when on a curve? It is possible for hair and other crud to bind them up.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

They slide side to side ok. No gunk/FOD found.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Time to post some pics, maybe?


----------

